# For Queen and Country! A Space: 1889 Campaign [OOC]



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

Seeing that I have the time and the inclination, I have decided to start a *Space:1889* game. For those who don't know *Space: 1889* is a Victorian era science fiction role playing game that takes place in an alternate universe that more resembles the worlds of Jules Verne and Edgar Rice Burroughs than it does our own. Thus, Mars is a planet populated by ancient races who built a network of canals in an attempt to save their civilization from the encroaching desert. In the universe of Space: 1889, the Canal Martians live in the remnants of their once proud cities while fighting off their barbarous cousins who live in the steppes and high plateaus of the Red Planet. The Moon is honeycombed with caverns where the insectile Selenites hide their secrets. And Venus is a planet-wide swamp full of dinosaurs and primitive amphibious natives. When Thomas Edison invents a space drive, the Æther Propeller, he opens these strange worlds to the imperial nations of Earth and a wave of interplanetary colonization quickly follows. 






 Mars is a dry planet crisscrossed by canals, bringing the scarce water of the polar caps to the dry seabed. Over the centuries, Martian civilization has declined from the great days of the Canal Builders and now exists at a level roughly equivalent to Earth in the 17th Century. 
Beginning in the 1870s, the colonial powers of Earth have used Ether-Flyers to extend their dominions to other planets. The most ambitious imperialist on Mars have been the British and the Belgians. Britain controls Syrtis Major, the richest city on Mars and is engaged with an ongoing war with the militaristic Oenotrian Empire. The Belgian Coprates Company conquered the great Coprates Rift Valley with an army of mercenaries and now ruthlessly exploits the region. 






 The most valuable resource on Mars is the incredible Liftwood tree. This plant grows only in the remote mountains, guarded by the savage, flying High Martians. When properly cut and cured, liftwood can be used to build ships that float in the air. Earth's Great Powers are scrambling to obtain supplies of liftwood, to keep up in the new aerial naval race that has begun. 






 The British sent expeditions to Venus as early as 1873, using Armstrong Æther Flyers, but the first expedition to return from the cloud-shrouded planet was the German-backed Heidelberg expedition of 1879-80. They discovered the few survivors from the earlier expeditions who had been marooned when the unique magnetic field of Venus caused the liftwood of their flyers to decay within days of their landing. Without the liftwood, they were stranded on the surface. The Germans, who did not have as much access to liftwood as the British, had used hydrogen dirigibles for their æther flyers, and they were unaffected by the decay effect. Germany has dominated the exploitation and exploration of Venus ever since, though the British, Italians, and Russians have also established colonies, and Americans traders travel all over the planet. 






 Venus is a hothouse world of shallow oceans, steaming tropical jungles, bogs, swamps, marshes, perpetual overcast, and heavy rainfall. The dense jungles of the Venusian lowlands produce numerous plants for which there is a great demand on Earth by chemists, dye makers, pharmaceutical companies, and florists (the Cytherian Orchid is especially valued for its beauty and its hauntingly subtle fragrance). The lowlands are also home to hundreds of varieties of giant reptilian creatures, called dinosaurs, and to the savage Lizardmen. Humans find the lowlands almost unbearable and tend to stick to the few highland plateaus, where life is more tolerable and the sun can occasionally be glimpsed through the overcast. 






 With the original *Space:1889 * rules being a bit limited in my opinion I have been looking for a good rule set to use in it's place. After some trial and error, I have decided to use Green Ronin's excellent _Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition_ rules. It gives enough flexibility without the rules overwhelming the feel of the setting. Plus it's perfect for the swashbuckling adventure feel that I am looking for. Now that being said this is not a super-hero game so a majority of the super powers listed in the book will be limited to steam punk devices and such. Though some supernatural abilities that were common in Victorian literature like ghosts and fairies, table-rapping and telepathic encounters, occult religions and the idea of reincarnation, visions of the other world and a reality beyond the everyday, etc.... might be allowed in a limited way. 







The campaign will start at a Power Level of 6 and players have 90 points to build their characters. I would like to have 4-5 players who have some knowledge of the Space:1889 setting and the Victorian era.

So if you interested in playing give shout out and let's start discussing this game!   

Any ideas, suggestions, or questions are welcome.

*I have four players at the moment but I still have one slot open if anyone is interested in playing. *


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 19, 2006)

I have some knowlege about the victorian era, but sadly none about the rules. This looks like a jolly good time, and if the obstacle of my ignorance can be removed I'd like to apply to play.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I have some knowlege about the victorian era, but sadly none about the rules. This looks like a jolly good time, and if the obstacle of my ignorance can be removed I'd like to apply to play.




No not at all. I will put you on the list and let's see what shakes out.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is an example of what a character would look like for the game. 






*Colour Sargeant Frank Bourne, British Solider [90pp]  PL 6: *
Attributes 30pp + Skills 19pp [76 ranks] + Feats 14pp + Combat 20pp + Saves 7pp = 90pp 

*Attributes: *
STR 16 [+3] DEX 14 [+2] CON 16 [+3] INT 14 [+2]; WIS 14 [+2] CHA 16 [+3]; 
30pp 

*Skills:*
Climb 4 Ranks [+7]
Intimidate 10 Ranks [+13]
Knowledge (Tactics) 6 Ranks [+8]
Medicine 4 Ranks [+6]
Notice 8 Ranks [+10]
Profession (Non Commissioned Officer) 10 Ranks [+12]
Sense Motive 8 Ranks [+10]
Stealth 6 Ranks [+8]
Survival 6 Ranks [+8]
Swim 6 Ranks [+8]
19pp [76 ranks] 

*Feats: *
Attack Focus (Melee), Benefit (British Military: NCO), Endurance, Equipment 2, Fearless, Improved Aim, Improved Grab, Inspire, Leadership, Teamwork 2, Tough 1, Weapon Bind
14 pp

*Combat:*
Attack: +5;  
Damage: +3 (Fist), +4 (Rifle), +4 (Bayonet)
Defense: +5  
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex,) 
20 pp


*Equipment:*
*Lee Metford Bolt Action Rifle* (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 8 [require one standard action to reload clip] 
EQUIPMENT COST: 9 



*Saves:* 
Toughness: +4 
Fortitude: +5 
Reflex: +4 
Willpower: +5. 
7 pp

Colour Sergeant Frank Bourne, a virtual characterization of the stiff upper lip non-com, depicts ramrod discipline as a kind of profound wisdom. He was born in Balcombe Sussex, 1855. He enlisted into the army on 18th December 1872. Within three years he had made the rank of Corporal and three years later was promoted to Colour Sergeant. After the Battle of Rorke's Drift, Frank Bourne was awarded the Distinguished Conduct Medal, along with an offer of an immediate commission, which he declined. Frank Bourne went on to serve in India and Burma.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2006)

I see. Are there any limits to how the points can be placed?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

Normal Abilities are limited to a maximum of 20. Attack, Defense, Toughness, and Damage DC is limited by the Power level of the game which is 6. Though trade offs are allow in character creation. For example; A character might have a higher max Defense for a lower max Toughness. 

The most ranks you can have in any one skill is PL + 5. So starting characters can have a max of 11 Ranks (6+5) in a skill. 

There might be some instances when you might be able to go over the set Power Level limits but I will handle those in game as they come up.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*H.M.S. Wasp Aphid Class Aerial Gunboat*
*Size:* Gargantuan [3 points]
*STR:* 40 [6 points]
*Speed:* Flight 3 [6 points]
*Toughness:* 11 [6 points]
*Features:*
 Smokescreen [1 point]
 Spot Light (Light Control 1) [2 points]
*Powers:*
 1 Four-inch quick-firing gun (DMG +8, Burst)  [24 points]
 2 One-pound Hotchkiss rotating cannon (DMG +6, Autofire) [36 points]

*Equipment Cost:* 84 ep

_Wasp_ was built in 1888 for the Syrtis Major station. Wasp is 90 feet long, 30 feet wide and measures 160 tons. Her triple expansion steam engine delivers 250 horsepower to a single wood air screw. It also powers a small dynamo which provides electricity for search and signaling lights. Louver slats of Meepsorian liftwood in the hull, controlled by a complicated arrangement of trim levers, can lift the ship to a high altitude. Though lightly armored, the Aphid class gunboats are well armed, mounting a four-inch quick-firing gun on the foredeck and two one-pound Hotchkiss rotating cannon on the wings. The normal complement is 15 men. 

*Specifications:* Aphid class aerial gunboat: built by Royal Navy Shipyard, Syrtis Major, Mars 
*Engine:* triple expansion steam engine with 250 horsepower, imported from Earth 
*Length:* 90 feet 
*Beam:* 22 feet, overall width (including gun wings and rudders) is 30 feet 
*Height: *19 feet, 8 inches (not counting the mast) 
*Weight:* 160 tons 
*Airspeed:* 42 knots 
*Ceiling:* 10,500 feet 
*Endurance:* 20 days 
*Armament:* 1 four-inch quick-firing gun, 2 one-pound Hotchkiss rotating cannon 
*Crew:* 15 (one officer and fourteen enlisted).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

No one seems interested but I will keep posting stuff until someone shows up!


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Yellowsign,

I shouldn't cos I have so much on my plate as it is ... but, well, this is just like Calibration. I am honour bound to step up and declare my support for this marvelous endeavour.

Unfortunately, I have never played M&M, nor have any access to the rules. But give me the weekend, and I shall cobble together something resembling a character from what you have posted so far. You might have to do some fairly serious reconstructive surgury on it however.

Are you looking for military characters? And is British the prefered nationality. I have a hankering to play the Germans, or a German to be more precise.

thotd


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 21, 2006)

Doghead, 
I am glad you like my idea!    A German character sounds great to me and no you don't have to play a Brit! It is pretty much wide open on character creation. 

------

Now it looks like I might have to drum up some interest from outside of ENWorld as I have only two people interested and they both don't have the MM rules. As for that, if you can come up with an character idea, I am sure we can work together to build a character. 

More too come. 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 21, 2006)

I think a simple way of converting the different levels of social class and military ranks would be to expand the _Benefit_ feat.


*New Benefits*

*Social Level*
 0 Ranks – Working Class
 1 Rank – Tradesman
 2 Ranks – Middle Class
 3 Ranks – Gentry
 4 Ranks – Landed Gentry
 5 Ranks – Aristocracy

*Military Rank*
*Army*
   0 Ranks – Private Solider
   1 Rank – Noncommissioned Officer
   2 Ranks – Officer, native regiment or technical branch
   3 Ranks – Officer, common regiment or technical branch.
   4 Ranks – Officer, fashionable regiment or cavalry regiment.

* Navy*
   0 Ranks - Ordinary Seaman
   1 Rank – Petty Officer
   2 Ranks – Engineering Officer
   3 Ranks – Line Officer
   4 Ranks – Line Officer

*Foreign Office*
  1 Rank – Agent 
  2 Ranks – Diplomat 
  3 Ranks – Colonial Administrator


*Wealth*
 +1 Wealth per Rank 

I am not sure weither I want to use the Wealth stat or go with a cash option. Will have to think that over. 


So a character could be from the Gentry (3 Ranks) but with only a +1 Wealth (1 Rank). 

Though there would have to be some regulation of Social Class to Military Rank. A Working Class character would not hold an Officer Rank in a fashionable regement. Or if he did it would be very very very rare.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 21, 2006)

*Space: 1889 Weapons*

*Pistols:*

*Single-Barrel Pistol* _(Remington Rolling Block Pistol)_ (DMG: +3, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 1 [requires one standard action to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 2)

*Light Revolver* _(Hopkins and Allen)_ (DMG: +3, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard action to reload three bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 4)

*Heavy Revolver* _(Colt Single Action Army Revolver)_ (DMG: +4, CRIT: 19-20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard action to reload three bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 8)

*Light Multi-Barrel Pistol* _(Remington .41 Double Derringer)_ (DMG: +2, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 20ft; SIZE: Tiny, AMMO: 2 [requires one standard action to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 3)

*Heavy Multi-Barrel Pistol* _(British Lancaster Pistol)_ (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 4 [requires one standard action to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 7)






*Rifles:*

*Bolt Action Rifle* _(French Lebel, Austrian Mannlicker, German Mauser)_ (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 70ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 5 [requires one standard actions to reload clip], EQUIPMENT COST: 9)

*Bolt Action Carbine* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 60ft; SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 5 [requires one standard actions to reload clip], EQUIPMENT COST: 6)
*
Lee Metford Bolt Action Rifle*  (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 70ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 8 [requires one standard action to reload clip], EQUIPMENT COST: 11)

*Lee Metford Bolt Action Carbine *(DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 60ft; SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 8 [requires one standard action to reload clip], EQUIPMENT COST: 8)

*Breech-loading Rifle* _(Remington Rolling Block Rifle, British Martini-Henry)_ (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 1 [requires one standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 6)

*Breech-loading Carbine* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft, SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 1 [requires one standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 5)

*Lever Action Rifle* _(Winchester)_ (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 12 [requires one standard action to reload 4 bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 9)

*Lever Action Carbine* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 8 [requires one standard action to reload 4 bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 7)

*Muzzle-loading Rifle* _(British Enfield, American Springfield Rifle-Musket)_ (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 1 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 5)

*Muzzle-loading Carbine* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 1 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 4)

*Smoothbore Musket* (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 1 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 3)

*Smoothbore Carbine* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft, SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 1 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 2)

*Long Hunting Rifle* _(Sharps .50 Long Range Express)_ (DMG: +6, CRIT: 19-20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 100ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 1 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 12)

*Heavy Double Rifle* _(Holland and Holland .600 Nitro Express)_ (DMG: +7, CRIT: 19-20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 90ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 2 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 14)


*Shotguns:*

*12-Gauge Double Shotgun* (DMG: +6, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 2 [requires two standard actions to reload], MISC: Accurate (+2 on attack rolls), -2 DMG per range increment after the first.  EQUIPMENT COST: 8 )

*12-Gauge Lever Action* (DMG: +6, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard actions to reload two shells], MISC: Accurate (+2 on attack rolls), -2 DMG per range increment after the first.  EQUIPMENT COST: 10)

*20-Gauge Double Shotgun* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 2 [requires one standard actions to reload two shells], MISC: Accurate (+2 on attack rolls), -2 DMG per range increment after the first.  EQUIPMENT COST: 5)

*12-Gauge Scattergun* (DMG: +6, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 20ft, SIZE: Medium, AMMO: 2 [requires one standard actions to reload two shells], MISC: Accurate (+2 on attack rolls), -2 DMG per range increment after the first.  EQUIPMENT COST: 8 )


Here are some pistol, rifle, and shotgun spec's. 

Next up will be machineguns, and artillery!


----------



## Tonks (Jul 21, 2006)

I am interested. I don't have the books at the moment, but I think there is an SRD online. I would like to play an American officer doing a tour where he is serving abroad. Does that sound like a concept that would work?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I am interested. I don't have the books at the moment, but I think there is an SRD online. I would like to play an American officer doing a tour where he is serving abroad. Does that sound like a concept that would work?




Hi Tonks! 

That sounds fine. We can work something out once I get a bitter feel of what kinds of characters are going to be in the game.


---------

Now, just because I have posted a lot of military stuff doesn't mean that the game itself will be overtly military. Civilians of all types are welcome as player characters as much as a military one.    I just wanted to make sure everyone understood that.   


YS


----------



## Tonks (Jul 21, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hi Tonks!
> 
> That sounds fine. We can work something out once I get a bitter feel of what kinds of characters are going to be in the game.
> 
> ...




If the chances to be other than military is there, then I may just go a reporter looking for the next big news break. I am looking at the basics of the build being a modern day bard who focuses on verbal storytelling and the written word to inspire those around him.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> If the chances to be other than military is there, then I may just go a reporter looking for the next big news break.




Civilian or Military. It's all good. 




			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> I am looking at the basics of the build being a modern day bard who focuses on verbal storytelling and the written word to inspire those around him.




A like Kipling character maybe?  A Reporter for some newswaper or magazine would be a nice fit.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 21, 2006)

Since doghead wanted to play a German maybe I should play a Frenchman? A little nationalistic antagonism might enrich the rp.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2006)

My initial idea was a Naval Officer, an aristocrat of course. But most of my characters are soldiers, so I think I might go for a civilian engineer, perhaps the scion of a wealthy industrial family if I can swing it. I'll probably have to go easy on the stats to have enough points for it. Something like ...

Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 18
I used IC just to give me some numbers to work with. The cha is a bit of a vanity; its not really necessary. Str could be dropped as well. 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=525761 <

Social Status
* Landed Gentry 4 ranks
Wealth 
* 4 ranks

Skills
* Craft (Mechanical)
* Craft (Electrical)
* Craft (Structural)
* Profession (Engineer)
* Repair
* Knowledge (Business, physical sciences, technology)

Feats
* Gearhead
* Builder

thotd


----------



## Tonks (Jul 22, 2006)

While he will most likely not reach the fame as Kipling, he does consider himself cut from the same cloth. Perhaps he is on the payroll of the New York Times, or an equally historic paper/magazine on assignment.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm interested in the game, and I've got a few character ideas, but I don't know the rules. If I provide a character background, description and personality, would it be possible for you to create a character sheet that fits it?


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, Yellow Sign.

This sounds like fun. I'm afraid I'm another of the people who doesn't know the setting or have a copy of the rules but I had a couple of thoughts for character concepts which I'd like to run past you.

First, an academic (Oxford don) with an interest in parallel development theories of intelligence. A philologist, he is also something of a cultural anthropologist and is interested in studying alien cultures. As I'm writing this I'm thinking he sounds like Daniel Jackson from Stargate - but at any rate, I think a scholar like this could be fun to play, if you think he would fit.

Another idea I had was a big-game hunter - particularly keen to bag some dinosaur. Or else a soldier of fortune type, who might hire on as a mercenary or who might get caught up in some sort of rescue mission. This could also be a servant of the Crown entrusted with a mission of vital importance.

Or how about a Colonial - from Australia, set to make his fortune in any way he can. Or a pastoralist's youngest son, looking to find some promising stock to cross-breed for a hardier, more drought-resistant breed of sheep.

Or what about an Oriental mystic seeking enlightenment? Or a Church of England clergyman seeking to convert the natives? The White Man's Burden, you know! (I can't imagine that this latter would last as a character concept - but there's no reason that it couldn't be the hook to get him offworld in the first place.)

What do you think?

Boddynock


----------



## Tonks (Jul 23, 2006)

With so many good suggestions already out there,, as well as me not having the needed books, I am going to pull out of the running for this one.

I hope the game does well though and I will be lurking around in the background.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> With so many good suggestions already out there,, as well as me not having the needed books, I am going to pull out of the running for this one.
> 
> I hope the game does well though and I will be lurking around in the background.




Sorry to see you go Tonks. But I don't think that anyone has the books.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to help everyone in deciding on a character. 

The game will start with the player characters taking a trip to Mars aboard the etherflyer _RMS Majestic_. Your journey will begin at the London etherport. So you need to come up with a reason why your character is going to Mars.

This website has a lot of good information on the setting. It should help you in creating your characters backgrounds. 

http://mateengreenway.com/steampunk/Space1889.htm


So far I have the following people interested in playing. 

*Doghead
Boddynock
Falkus
Nephtys
Torillan*


I would like to have at least one more player for a group of 5. 



YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hi, Yellow Sign.
> 
> This sounds like fun. I'm afraid I'm another of the people who doesn't know the setting or have a copy of the rules but I had a couple of thoughts for character concepts which I'd like to run past you.
> 
> ...




All those sound good. Though the Oriental mystic might not be a good fit for the campaign.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

As it seems that no on has the rules. I will gladly build your characters if you could just give me a background and what skills and abilities you want your character to have. Once the game gets started the rules should vainish into the background.


----------



## Torillan (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, a blast from the past.  I would defintiely be interested, but sadly I do not have the M
&M rules either.  I DO have the Space:1889 rulebook (mint condition, mind you!    ).  If you have room for another, I do have a character idea but would need a character made up for me.


*Daniel McMonagle* - Irish - Manservant/Former Soldier in British Army

Daniel is a 20-something former soldier who served with a British officer for several years, with Daniel earning his trust enough to hire him on as a manservant after Daniels' six year stint as an infantryman.  Daniel is well trained in most combat arms, as well as hand-to-hand combat.  His master has provided Daniel with a good education.  Daniel serves his master well, being able to gather info from the "lower classes" with his thick County Donegal brogue.

Just a quick blurb, but I could refine it if you have questions.  Basically Daniel could be a servant to any of the other characters that comes from the aristocracy.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Falkus (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sir Franklin Blake*, Gentleman Adventurer

Description: Franklin stands at six feet, two inches, with thick black hair and a large mustach. He has blue eyes, and a rakish grin. He tends to favor red jackets when in public, and hunting jackets when he's hunting. He's thirty-eight years old.

Background: A former officer in the British Army, Franklin retired after the untimely death of his father in a tragic hunting accident, in order to see after the family estate. He found life out of the army rather boring, however, so soon began seeking ways to entertain himself.

He eventually took up hunting, and found that he quite enjoyed the thrill of the hunt. Soon, he was off seeking larger and more difficult game on every continent on the planet, establishing quite a reputation as both a big game hunter, and a gentleman adventurer, often finding himself (usually by complete accident) involved in some conspiracy, plot or criminal action in the course of his hunts, which he then feels obliged to sort out. 

He's even been contacted a few times to help out British Intelligence (though admitedly, not any jobs that required any mount of subtlety), to do his part for Queen and Country. As a patriot, he felt he could do nothing less.

As a result of this travelling and hunting and adventures, coupled with his military stories, he's become moderately famous in social circles in England, and can often be found at one party or another, regalling an audience with the hugely exagerated tales of his adventures. His home is a moderate distance north of London, though he often isn't there, either out socializing with the upper classes or out on another adventure. He usually just comes to rest and relax, and get some more ammo for his trademark double-barreled elephant gun while planning his next hunt.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sir Franklin Blake*, Gentleman Adventurer

Very Very Nice!!




			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> He tends to favor red jackets when in public, and various *camouflage* when he's hunting.




A fine hunting outfit maybe but a gentlemen sportsman would never be caught dead in camouflage. It's just not sporting!


----------



## Falkus (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah yes, of course. My mistake.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 25, 2006)

*Sir Franklin Blake, Gentleman Adventurer [75pp]  PL 5: *
Attributes 22pp + Skills 20pp [80 ranks] + Feats 13pp + Combat 14pp + Saves 6pp = 75pp 

*Attributes: *
STR 14 [+2] DEX 14 [+2] CON 14 [+2] INT 12 [+1]; WIS 14 [+2] CHA 14 [+2]; 
22pp 

*Skills:*
Bluff 6 Ranks [+8]
Climb 4 Ranks [+6]
Diplomacy 4 Ranks [+6]
Gather Information 6 Ranks [+8]
Handle Animal 4 Ranks [+6]
Knowledge (Current Events) 6 Ranks [+7]
Language 2 Ranks (German, Italian)
Medicine 4 Ranks [+6]
Notice 8 Ranks [+10]
Profession (Big Game Hunter) 6 Ranks [+8]
Ride 6 Ranks [+8]
Sense Motive 6 Ranks [+8]
Stealth 6 Ranks [+8]
Survival 8 Ranks [+10]
Swim 4 Ranks [+6]
20pp [80 ranks] 

*Feats: *
Benefit (Gentry, Wealth 2), Connected, Equipment 4, Improved Aim, Tough 1, Track. 
13 pp

*Combat:*
Attack: +3 
Damage: +2 (Fist), +3 (Knife), +7 (Double Rifle) 
Defense: +4  
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex) 
14 pp


*Equipment:*
*Heavy Double Rifle* (Holland and Holland .600 Nitro Express) (DMG: +7, CRIT: 19-20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 90ft, SIZE: Large, AMMO: 2 [requires two standard actions to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 14)
*Hunting Knife* (DMG +1, CRIT 19-20, DMG DESCR: Piercing, RNG INC: 10 ft, SIZE: Tiny, EQUIPMENT COST: 3)
*Hunting Outfit* (+1 Toughness Bonus, EQUIPMENT COST: 1)

Total Equipment Cost: 18 



*Saves:* 
Toughness: +4 
Fortitude: +4 
Reflex: +4 
Willpower: +3 
6pp

Trade Offs: -2 Attack, +2 Damage.


*Description:* Franklin stands at six feet, two inches, with thick black hair and a large mustach. He has blue eyes, and a rakish grin. He tends to favor red jackets when in public, and hunting jackets when he's hunting. He's thirty-eight years old.

*Background:* A former officer in the British Army, Franklin retired after the untimely death of his father in a tragic hunting accident, in order to see after the family estate. He found life out of the army rather boring, however, so soon began seeking ways to entertain himself.

He eventually took up hunting, and found that he quite enjoyed the thrill of the hunt. Soon, he was off seeking larger and more difficult game on every continent on the planet, establishing quite a reputation as both a big game hunter, and a gentleman adventurer, often finding himself (usually by complete accident) involved in some conspiracy, plot or criminal action in the course of his hunts, which he then feels obliged to sort out. 

He's even been contacted a few times to help out British Intelligence (though admitedly, not any jobs that required any mount of subtlety), to do his part for Queen and Country. As a patriot, he felt he could do nothing less.

As a result of this travelling and hunting and adventures, coupled with his military stories, he's become moderately famous in social circles in England, and can often be found at one party or another, regalling an audience with the hugely exagerated tales of his adventures. His home is a moderate distance north of London, though he often isn't there, either out socializing with the upper classes or out on another adventure. He usually just comes to rest and relax, and get some more ammo for his trademark double-barreled elephant gun while planning his next hunt.


_GM NOTE:
Ok, here is my first try at Sir Franklin Blake. Tell me what you think? I decided to start everyone at PL 5 instead of 6 so there is some room for growth in the characters. Since he wanted to carry the big elephant gun, I had to do a trade off to get his damage bonus up to +7 (Base 5 + 2 for trade off for a total of 7) This means that his max attack bonus is now +3 (Base 5 -2). But I gave him the Improved Aim feat to help him in shooting. I guess I will need to give you a run down on what your feats do for you but for now what do you think?_


----------



## Falkus (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 25, 2006)

*Daniel McMonagle, Irish Manservant/Former Soldier [75pp]  PL 5: *
Attributes 20pp + Skills 18pp [72 ranks] + Feats 11pp + Combat 16pp + Saves 10pp = 75pp 

*Attributes: *
STR 16 [+3] DEX 14 [+2] CON 14 [+2] INT 12 [+1]; WIS 12 [+1] CHA 12 [+1]; 
20pp 

*Skills:*
Bluff 6 Ranks [+8]
Climb 6 Ranks [+9]
Diplomacy 6 Ranks [+7]
Gather Information 6 Ranks [+7]
Handle Animal 6 Ranks [+7]
Knowledge (Streetwise) 6 Ranks [+7]
Knowledge (Tactics) 4 Ranks [+5]
Notice 6 Ranks [+7]
Profession (Manservent) 8 Ranks [+9]
Search 8 Ranks [+9]
Sense Motive 4 Ranks [+5]
Swim 6 Ranks [+9]
18pp [72 ranks] 

*Feats: *
Benefit (Working Class), Defensive Attack, Common Man*,Endurance, Equipment 2, Interpose, Luck 1, Precise Shot, Teamwork, Tough 2. 
11 pp

*Combat:*
Attack: +4 
Damage: +3 (Fist), +5 (Pistol)
Defense: +4  
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex) 
16 pp

*Equipment:*
*Heavy Revolver* (DMG: +4, CRIT: 19-20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 40ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard action to reload three bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 8)

Total Equipment Cost: 8

*Saves:* 
Toughness: +4 
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +5 
Willpower: +4 
10pp

_*The character gets a +4 to Diplomacy and Gather Information checks when dealing with the Working Class. _ 


Daniel is a 20-something former soldier who served with a British officer for several years, with Daniel earning his trust enough to hire him on as a manservant after Daniels' six year stint as an infantryman. Daniel is well trained in most combat arms, as well as hand-to-hand combat. His master has provided Daniel with a good education. Daniel serves his master well, being able to gather info from the "lower classes" with his thick County Donegal brogue.


----------



## Torillan (Jul 25, 2006)

*Daniel's character stats*

Looks good!  Nicely rounded abilities.  Now he just needs an employer!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 25, 2006)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Looks good!  Nicely rounded abilities.  Now he just needs an employer!





I was thinking about Sir Franklin Blake as your employer!


----------



## Torillan (Jul 26, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I was thinking about Sir Franklin Blake as your employer!




I was too, just wanted to make sure Falkus was OK with it.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like a smashing good idea to me.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 26, 2006)

It turns out I'm going to have to drop out of this one, due to time-constraints. Sorry.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 27, 2006)

Yellow Sign,

I'm still interested but, having just returned to work after annual leave, I'm having trouble finding time to flesh out a character.

On reflection, I'm leaning towards the Colonial - someone who rides well, is a good shot, and can use a bullwhip. Oh, and I think there's scope for some mysticism - thanks to experiences with the Elders of the local Aboriginal tribe. Not sure what, at the moment - but it's a start.

Physically: young, clean-cut, black hair, grey eyes, 6 foot, rangy (slim and wiry).

Background: Father is a scholar, mother is a musician - living in Melbourne - so he'll have a background in languages and music. He's bright enough for either career but decided early on that he wanted to make his fortune and so went out bush to work as a jackaroo - mustering and shearing sheep. Perhaps he's had a tragic love affair - and has decided that in the modern world the best place to lose oneself is, in fact, off-planet.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 27, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Yellow Sign,
> 
> I'm still interested but, having just returned to work after annual leave, I'm having trouble finding time to flesh out a character.
> 
> ...





Like the guy from the _Snowy River_ movie.   Gotya! I will work on him today. 

Anyone else have a character idea?

YS


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 27, 2006)

He's starting to shape up in my head like a D&D Ranger - but not completely. I can't quite put my finger on it. And I would guess that the M&M system allows more flexibility anyway.

Tracking - yes.

Survival - yes.

Some spellcasting. Some of it related to nature. Some of it not.

Still not clear. Ah, well - I look forward to seeing your build. That may give me some more clarity.

Boddynock


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 28, 2006)

*.........., Australian Jackaroo [75pp]  PL 5: *
Attributes 22pp + Skills 17pp [68 ranks] + Feats 16pp + Combat 14pp + Saves 6pp = 75pp 

*Attributes: *
STR 14 [+2] DEX 16 [+3] CON 16 [+3] INT 10 [+0]; WIS 14 [+2] CHA 12 [+1]; 
22pp 

*Skills:*
Climb 5 Ranks [+7]
Handle Animal 10 Ranks [+11]
Intimidate 6 Ranks [+7]
Language 1 Ranks (French)
Medicine 4 Ranks [+6]
Notice 8 Ranks [+10]
Profession (Ranch Hand) 8 Ranks [+10]
Ride 10 Ranks [+13]
Stealth 4 Ranks [+7]
Survival 8 Ranks [+10]
Swim 4 Ranks [+6]
17pp [68 ranks] 

*Feats: *
Animal Empathy, Benefit (Working Class), Dodge Focus 2, Equipment 4, Minion 2 (Horse, Fanatical), Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Tough 2, Track. 
16 pp

*Combat:*
Attack: +5 
Damage: +2 (Fist), +3 (Knife), +7 (Double Rifle) 
Defense: +4 (+1 Flat Footed) 
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex) 
14 pp


*Equipment:*
*Lever Action Rifle* (DMG: +5, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 50ft; SIZE: Large, AMMO: 12 [requires one standard action to reload 4 bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 9)

*Knife* (DMG +1, CRIT 20, DMG DESCR: Piercing, RNG INC: 10 ft, SIZE: Tiny, EQUIPMENT COST: 3)

*Bull Whip* (DMG +2, Crit 20, Elongation 2 Ranks, DMG DESCR: Slashing, Size: Medium, Equipment Cost: 4

*Light Revolver* (DMG: +3, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard action to reload three bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 4)

Total Equipment Cost: 20 

*Saves:* 
Toughness: +5 
Fortitude: +5 
Reflex: +5 
Willpower: +4 
6pp


_Here is your Austrilian Jackaroo. Sorry no occult powers. It just doesn't fit the setting for a cowboy to have them. Sorry. _


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks good, thanks.  

As to no occult, that's OK. It's just a part of the Australian mythology that, if we spent time in the bush, we might learn some of the tribal wisdom of the Aboriginal people.  

'Nock


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2006)

Apologies for the lack of posting recently.

I think that I will go with the engineer, probably speciallising in transport engineering - trains, flying thingies, that sort of thing. Given the other characters, I think he should have some experience living rough; say a fair bit of his work is done on-site away from civilian centers. So he can handle a horse, and knows which end of a rifle or pistol is the dangerous one, and can make a camp fire. Enough that he won't be holding the others up. But we seem well endowed with out doors types, so perhaps an emphasis on knowledge and practical skills would be helpful.

I like the idea of a German, but if it makes things easier, party cohesion wise, an American would do as well. I think either a period of service in the Engineering Corps or a connection to a Industrialist family works nicely. 

Physically quite ordinary. Can be charming if he wants too, a good manger of men. But perhaps not a hugely social animal. Perfers working on projects to tea parties and the theatre.

Travelling to Mars for work reasons. 

thotd


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Apologies for the lack of posting recently.
> 
> I think that I will go with the engineer, probably speciallising in transport engineering - trains, flying thingies, that sort of thing. Given the other characters, I think he should have some experience living rough; say a fair bit of his work is done on-site away from civilian centers. So he can handle a horse, and knows which end of a rifle or pistol is the dangerous one, and can make a camp fire. Enough that he won't be holding the others up. But we seem well endowed with out doors types, so perhaps an emphasis on knowledge and practical skills would be helpful.
> 
> ...




How about a German Engineer/Inventor? He could have some sort of wierd Steampunk device or gadget to start the game with. Any ideas on what you would like?

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

So far I have four characters. 

*Sir Franklin Blake, British Gentleman Adventurer* (Falkus)
*Daniel McMonagle, Irish Manservant* (Torillan)
*Bill Read, Australian Jackaroo* (Boddynock)
*Unnamed German Inventor??* (doghead)

I think I will go with that as our group of adventurers. Though I can take one more if someone shows an interest to play.

So why do your characters want to go to Mars???


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I like the more practical association of Engineer rather than Inventor. At least, I think the character would call himself the former rather than the latter. A steampunk device sounds interesting, but I really don't have any idea as to what it would be. Some characters come to you pretty much fully formed, others are a bit more nebulous. This one is in the latter catagory. I'll give it some thought. If you want to add something in for plot reasons, that would be fine with me.

I imagin my character would be heading to Mars to work in one way or another. 

thotd


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2006)

Bill Read, jackaroo, has left the outback to travel the world. He bears a broken heart, and a determination not to return to his home until he has proven - both to himself and to the woman who rejected him - that he is better than the soft, ineffectual toff she is engaged to.

Having travelled through parts of Asia and Africa, he was en route to London when he got into a poker game with, among others, an entrepreneur who was headed to the Red Planet in search of the ultimate scheme. Although not normally a gambler, he found himself in a game with, literally, astronomical stakes - a ticket to Mars.

Bill also found himself very drunk - which might not have been a good idea, had it not made him reckless enough to risk everything on a single draw of the deck.

He won - and figured that Mars was as good a place as any to prove himself.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 4, 2006)

*.........., German Engineer [75pp]  PL 5: *
Attributes 22pp + Skills 29pp [116 ranks] + Feats 8pp + Combat 12pp + Saves 4pp = 75pp 

*Attributes: *
STR 12 [+1] DEX 12 [+1] CON 14 [+2] INT 18 [+4]; WIS 14 [+2] CHA 12 [+1]; 
22 pp 

*Skills:*
Concentration 8 Ranks [+10]
Craft: Chemical 8 Ranks [+12]
Craft: Electronic 8 Ranks [+12]
Craft: Mechanical 10 Ranks [+14]
Craft: Structural 10 Ranks [+14]
Dipolmacy 6 Ranks [+7]
Disable Device 10 Ranks [+14]
Investigate 8 Ranks [+12]
Knowledge: Physical Sciences 10 Ranks [+14]
Knowledge: Technology 10 Ranks [+14]
Language 4 Ranks (French, English, Italian, Latin)
Notice 6 Ranks [+8]
Profession (Engineer) 10 Ranks [+12]
Search 8 Ranks [+12]
29 pp [116 ranks] 

*Feats: *
Benifit (Gentry, Wealth 1), Equipment 1, Improvised Tools, Inventor, Master Plan
8 pp

*Combat:*
Attack: +3 
Damage: +1 (Fist), +3 (Revolver) 
Defense: +3 (+1 Flat Footed) 
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex) 
12 pp


*Equipment:*
*Light Revolver* (DMG: +3, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 6 [requires one standard action to reload three bullets], EQUIPMENT COST: 4)

Total Equipment Cost: 4

*Saves:* 
Toughness: +2 
Fortitude: +3 
Reflex: +3 
Willpower: +3
4 pp


Here is your German Engineer. I didn't have you start with an gadgets but with the inventor feat you have to ability to make them.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 4, 2006)

Blake, of course, would be headed to Mars as a new hunting ground that he hasn't had the pleasure of hunting at before.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 7, 2006)

Doghead,

What do you think of your character?


Now I need at least some names for the Australian and the German.   



YS


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 8, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Doghead,
> 
> What do you think of your character?
> 
> ...



See post #48 above!  

'Nock


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 8, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> See post #48 above!
> 
> 'Nock




Got ya! Thanks!


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 8, 2006)

Look over your characters and if they look good to you please place them in this Rogues Gallery thread. 

Once all the characters are copied over there we will start the game. 

Any questions?


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2006)

Whoops, missed this thread. Blake's in the rogue's gallery now.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 15, 2006)

I am shooting for starting this game the beginning of next week. So get those characters posted. If there is anything else you need or if you have a question. I am here to help. 


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 17, 2006)

Doghead, Torillian,
I need your characters posted in the Rogue Gallery Thread. 


YS


----------



## doghead (Aug 18, 2006)

Apologies, for the last few weeks I haven't been able to get much time at the computer and I kind of lost track of this game. So, first things first, remember to subscribe to the thread. Then get the character into the RG thread. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Aug 18, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Doghead,
> 
> What do you think of your character?
> 
> ...




Looks good. Not exactly sure what Master Plan is, but I like the sound of it. I like all the Craft/Knowledge and Profession ranks. Lovely.

Wolfgang Meijer is his name.

As for gadjets, I have no idea. I'm not really sure the type of thing possible. A spyglass with light amplification? A watch with compass? Anyone got any suggestions? 

What sort of weapons is he profficient with? Could he use a cane-sword?


----------



## doghead (Aug 18, 2006)

Working on background now. It will probably go something like this - bit of a child genius, building bridges and peddle powered vehicles as a child, accepted into uni early, recruited into a prestigious firm, married, quickly rose through the ranks, divorced, got frustrated with the increasing office bound paper pushing nature of his work, quit and accepted (by corresondence) a position with a firm based on Mars. Heading there now to see what he has got himself into.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 21, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Looks good. Not exactly sure what Master Plan is, but I like the sound of it. I like all the Craft/Knowledge and Profession ranks. Lovely.
> 
> Wolfgang Meijer is his name.
> 
> ...




Master Plan allows the character to form a plan of action for an up coming encounter given time. You make Int DC 10 check and depending on how well you make it everyone gets a +1 or more to attack and skill checks for the next scene. 

Sure you can have a sword-cane if you wish. I will post it's stats for you. 

*Sword Cane*  +2 Damage (+3 with STR) Mighty, Subtle, Crit 19-20. Equipment Cost: 6

You will need bump up your Equipment Feat to 2 to allow the points needed for the Sword Cane. So you need to free up one power point from somewhere to pay for it. 

We can work on wierd steampunk gadgets later as the game progresses.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok we are just waiting on Torillan to post his character in the Rogue Gallery thread and we can get started.


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the sound of master plan. 

I'll hold off making any changes to the character at this point. Perhaps Wolfgang can pick something up later.

As for gadgets, I'm happy to leave that until the game is in motion. But I do like the idea of a low-light spyglass.

thotd


----------



## Torillan (Aug 23, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Ok we are just waiting on Torillan to post his character in the Rogue Gallery thread and we can get started.




Hey guys.  Sorry for the delay, but I was on vacation and school started this week.  I will try to post my character soon.  

As a heads up, I just started a nursing program and that will tie up a lot of my time, but I will try to post as often as I can.  My new laptop will help!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 31, 2006)

I am going to get this game going. Expect a IC game thread in a moment.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok the game has started here. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3039881#post3039881


The RMS Majestic of the White Star line will depart for Mars at noon on July 11, 1889, from the London Etherport, located north of the city. It's final destination is Syrtis Major on Mars. Characters are arriving at the ship to board. 

Have fun! 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 8, 2006)

Humm Doghead is still having troubles getting on ENWorld I think. He hasn't been on since 8-23.  :\


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 23, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## Raylis (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Yellow Sign, 

I saw on the recruitment board that you had a spot open for this game? If that is true I'd like to toss my hat in. Not particularly familiar with Space 1889 but I do know the M&M system. 

I'll take the liberty of posting the character sheet

[sblock=James "Jim" Roarke]
Personal
Name: James “Jim” Roarke
Power Level: 6 (90 points)
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Size: M
Height: 5’9” 
Weight: 135
Hair: blonde
Eyes: brown
Nationality: British

Abilities (25) 
Str 10
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 15
Wis 14
Cha 16

Combat (10)
Init: +3
Base Def: +3
Def: 17 (3 base + 4 feats)
Flat Footed: 17 
Base Attack: +2
Grapple: +2

Attacks:
Rapier [sword] +5 (dmg +3, crit 18-20, dmg lethal, DC 18, size med: Equipment Cost: 5)
Single-Barrel Pistol (Remington Rolling Block Pistol) (DMG: +3, CRIT: 20, DMG DESCR: Ballistic, RNG INC: 30ft; SIZE: Small, AMMO: 1 [requires one standard action to reload], EQUIPMENT COST: 2)


Saves (12)
Toughness: +5 (2 ability + 3 feats)
Fortitude: +6 (4 base + 2 ability)
Reflex: +9 (6 base + 3 ability)
Will: +4 (2 base + 2 ability)

Skills (20 [80 skill points])
Acrobatics  +11 (8 ranks + 3 ability)
Bluff  +12 (9 ranks + 3 ability)
Escape Artist  +12 (9 ranks +3 ability)
Notice  +11 (9 ranks +2 ability)
Pilot +14 (11 ranks + 3 ability)
Profession (pilot) +10 (8 ranks + 2 ability)
Search +10 (8 ranks +2 ability)
Sense Motive +9 (7 ranks +2 ability)
Survival +11 (9 ranks + 2 ability)

Languages (2):
English
French
German

Feats (23) 
Ambidexterity
Attack Focus (melee) (3)
Blind Fight
Defensive Roll (3)
Dodge Focus (4)
Equipment (2)
Fearless
Improved Block (2)
Improved Critical (rapier)
Quick Draw
Second Chance (pilot checks)
Sneak Attack
Uncanny Dodge (auditory)
Weapon Bind

Equipment (10)
Rapier (5)
Single-Barrel Pistol (2)
Leather Buff Coat (1)
Complications:
Reckless-has a strong desire to take unnecessary risks.
Rivalry-Jim wants to desperatly show the British Royal Navy that he is better then their pilots.
Fascination-Jim has recently developed a fascination with piracy and dreams of having his own ship and crew. 

Cost
Abilities: 25
Combat: 10
Saves: 12
Skills: 20
Feats: 23
Powers: 0
Drawbacks: 0
Total: 90


History

As a child James Roarke was fascinated with flight. He drew pictures of aether ships and his head was always pointed skyward. His father was a pilot and would occasionally take Jim up into the sky, which only solidified his desire to want to be a pilot as well. On his eighteenth birthday he joined the British Royal Navy. He quickly grew skilled with swordplay and favored close combat rather then pistols. Unfortunatly he had become an avid risk taker (a prerequesite he believed all pilots needed to possess) and washed out of Navy. Nursing resentment toward the Navy, Jim ultimatly found work as a pilot with a French outfit where he learned to handle and aether ship and refined his swordsmanship. 

Eventually he parted ways with the outfit, taking in odd jobs here and there all the while wanting a ship he could call his own.



[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2006)

If there's room... I was thinking an aethernaut. 
Jamison Tuttle was a sailor on the HRMS St. George. On it's ill-fated maiden voyage the ship was destroyed leaving a small lifeboat that managed not to be swallowed up by the good ships implosion. 
Tuttle was on the lifeboat for only a few minutes before Comodore Biggles pushed Tuttle's unconcious body out of the airlock. No one is sure how he survived, Least of all Tuttle himself who simply appeared naked but alive in the middle of a pub aged about 10 years in the 2 years he was missing. 

After a thorough examination Tuttle was given a clean bill of health but has shown some obvious mental breakdown. He has no memory of his time lost but feels sure he needs to go back to fulfill his "destiny". 

The truth about Jamison is only known by the DM. He may be completely insane.. He may actually have some grand destiny... What I'd like to do is (seeing as you are making the characters) have only the stats and skills he would KNOW he has. leave any other things out so i don't know. The when I would have a "flash' of understanding let me know.

"The aliwens speak in a strange unearthly tongue and yet Tuttle seems sure they just asked for a ham sandwich on rye with a side of chips."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 31, 2006)

This game is long dead. I'd suggest looking elsewhere. Bummer - but there it is.  

Boddynock


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 7, 2007)

And it's a shame because he GM'd one of my other PbP games.  Well, I'll pull this off of the recruiting list.


----------

